# Difference between 2015 2LT & LTZ



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

The LTZ has more performance tires that the LT so it will ride stiffer. The LTZ can take 17 inch tires just make sure they match the correct size so your speedometer is correct.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks
By correct size do you mean the same width & the same height?
Will going down to a 17 inch rim improve the ride?


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

OK Thanks
That means I can increase the height of the tire from the 45 currently on the LTZ.
I'm told increasing the height of the tire gives a better ride.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

connorwm said:


> Same circumference (first number in tire size). For example, 2014 Cruze's shared the 225 circumference across 17 inch and 18 inch rims. My '14 Cruze 1LT has 215 tire circumference though since it is a 16 inch rim.


The first number is the width of the tire in millimetres at cross section. 

The second number is the percentage of the height of the tire to the width of the tire; again at cross section. 

The third number is the diameter of the wheel in inches. 

All three numbers factored together will give you the diameter of the wheel/tire package. 

Circumference is calculated by multiplying the diameter of the wheel/tire package by Pi (3.14...)


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

susan james said:


> OK Thanks
> That means I can increase the height of the tire from the 45 currently on the LTZ.
> I'm told increasing the height of the tire gives a better ride.


yeah taller sidewall, more comfort, less sporty.

use calculators such as this to compare different tire sizes

https://tiresize.com/calculator/


----------



## connorwm (Jan 22, 2015)

Learn something new everyday. Thanks Tomko. My whole understanding of the numbering was flawed.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I guess my questions is can I use the 225-50R-17 tires I currently have on my 2LT on an LTZ that currently has 225-45R-18 tires without affecting the speedometer?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

susan james said:


> I guess my questions is can I use the 225-50R-17 tires I currently have on my 2LT on an LTZ that currently has 225-45R-18 tires without affecting the speedometer?


at 60 mph the speedo will be off by .2 mph, 90 mph .3mph

speedo will be fine.


----------



## susan james (Jun 22, 2016)

I also wanted to add that the LTZ looks bigger than the 2LT but I guess this is optical illusion right?


----------

